# Thinking about setting up an E-waste trashcan.



## watcher6880 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of setting up a blue e-waste trashcan at some local computer stores for my gold and platinum refining. I was wondering how the best way to go about that would be. In my mind I am thinking that the owner of the store would probably do it if there was some kind of monetary gain he would benefit from it even though I doubt most understand how much pm can be recovered from these items... A 50 galon plastic trashcan... I was thinking of offering somewhere around $25 each time they fill the recyling can with motherboards, processors, ram cards, etc. etc. but not sure if that would be an enticing idea for the owner. Any good ideas I can go about with this?


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 5, 2012)

Why not offer them a "store credit" for working PC's, drives, LCD monitors,
etc. that you might pick up for fre for him to sell in his store as loss
leaders or to his frugal customers that want cheap? He fills your 50 gallon
with escrap and you set a price per pound like 20 cents or 25 cents?
He gives you 200 pounds of stuff and you give him $50 worth of working
hard drives, memory or a 17" LCD monitor?

He may even turn into a buyer for your PC gear that would prove to
be a far more lucrative deal than all the escrap you could haul off. 

Just thinkin'. 8)


----------



## joem (Jan 6, 2012)

The computer stores I deal with give it to me for free, It's a free service I offer them, See the advertising link in my signature


----------



## Smack (Jan 6, 2012)

Need to proof read that joem. The box below "Did You Know About JunkEscrap?" your missing a "do" in the first line as in "we do not charge".


----------



## joem (Jan 6, 2012)

Smack said:


> Need to proof read that joem. The box below "Did You Know About JunkEscrap?" your missing a "do" in the first line as in "we do not charge".



Yeah thanks, already fixed for the next upload, but I've been busy driving around and creating 3 new courses for my part time teachers.


----------



## watcher6880 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I finally managed to use this helpful information to my benefit as of today... The computer store owner has agreed to take my e-waste recycling services... I am paying anywhere from $25-$50 per load (boards, connectors and chips only, no drives, wires, towers etc.) out of a large 80 gallon recycling bin. We also agreed the other items would be picked up free of charge ( I have worked out a deal with a steel and aluminum collector to take these items) just so the owner of the store does not feel like I am nitpicking through the scrap I want and tossing everything else aside.


----------



## trashmaster (Jan 7, 2012)

WHAT ????

You do not want the wire / cables ??? :roll: 

I pay my shop rent $300.00 per month ,, Just from the wire that I pick up from scraping. :lol: 

Where are you at and I will try to come and pick up all the wire that you do not want????? :mrgreen:


----------



## watcher6880 (Jan 7, 2012)

LOL no I just didn't mention that I pick that stuff out before I send off the heavier less valuable metals.


----------

